# Hisense Targets The US HDTV Market



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HDGuru


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I never heard of Hisense and wonder how their quality is? If they are just entering the U.S. market, I don't know if it is worth buying one of their tv's. 

Anybody know anyone who has a Hisense ?


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Give it three months and I bet there will be plenty of people who own one. My guess is they will enter the market at very attractive price points. Quality is always the question mark and the unfortunately the jury will be out on that one for at least 3-5 years. Very interested to see some pricing and professional reviews.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hisense has been selling at Canadian Tire for a few years now. Strange place to buy a tv but hey, they want to get into the food business too:huh:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tripplej said:


> I never heard of Hisense and wonder how their quality is? If they are just entering the U.S. market, I don't know if it is worth buying one of their tv's.
> 
> Anybody know anyone who has a Hisense ?


From the article:



> Known to the consumer electronics industry as a TV supplier for *Best Buy’s Insignia and Dynex* house brands, its 2012/2013 line marks the first major effort by a Chinese manufacturer to penetrate the US market. Hisense is the world’s sixth largest producer of televisions.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Usually these "unknown" brands don't last long. I remember going to Best Buy few years back and was looking at a dvd player and there was some unknown brand there that was very cheap and I asked the sales guy which product was the most popular and he pointed to that unknown brand and then my second question was which product had a high return rate and he stated that same unknown brand. lol ...

Cheap and high quality often do not mix from what I have seen..


----------

